# converting audio cassettes to CD via iMac Intel



## Warbler2 (Jun 24, 2007)

I am converting audio cassette tapes to CD. When opening Audio MIDI Setup and clicking Audio devices tap, I do not find Play Through as advised from an online search adviser. But the article was from 2004 and my iMac Intel is 2006 vintage. Is there some alternate feature that replaced the Play Through feature?


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sadly, Apple removed that feature from the OS, so it's back in the form of a program.

Take a look at the free "LineIn" program by RogueAmoeba Software. It's in the freebies section.
http://www.rogueamoeba.com/

I also recommend using their AudioHijack program to record. It saves the files to an AIFF, but you can always use iTunes to convert it to an MP3 or Lossless file. It's $16, though.


----------



## Warbler2 (Jun 24, 2007)

I will follow your advice.


----------



## Warbler2 (Jun 24, 2007)

I do have another question. I have a 2GB flash drive. Could I use it to capture the cassette tapes then put the music onto the iMac, then I could do the transfer a bit easier? Also I have an iPod that is 30GB, could that be used too? Thanks.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I wouldn't record directly to a flash drive. I don't think it would have the response time necessary for good audio capture. Once you get the recording thing working, just put the files on your flash drive to transfer them. 1 minute of stereo audio at 16 bit 44k (standard CD bitrate and sample rate) will require 10 MB of space, if recorded as AIFF (or WAV) format. 

That would be my recommendation for capture format, as it has far better fidelity than an mp3 file. 

I'll do some digging and see what I can come up with you, but it'll have to be a back-burner kind of thing, as I've got a rather full plate at the moment.


----------

